# LOTR FOTR SE--best price? and TTT free theater ticket



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I just picked up my SE at Best Buy. Marked on unit at $29.99 but rings up at $24.99 (I think on sale this week). Collectors ed. marked at $59.99 but I think on sale at $49.99.

SE version comes with a 'Movie-Cash' check for up to $10.50 off your ticket to see The Two Towers through 12/31. Not sure about collectors ed, but it does *not* have the same note about movie-cash on outside that SE does.

Anyone seen a better price out there anywhere?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Best Buy has the best price so far. They also had Star Wars for $15.99 with calender.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Picked mine up at Walmart for $22.12 this afternoon, and no price matching necessary. That was the marked price.

Also picked up SWII for $9.98, also marked price. Both prices were good until Friday the 16th.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> *I just picked up my SE at Best Buy. Marked on unit at $29.99 but rings up at $24.99 (I think on sale this week). Collectors ed. marked at $59.99 but I think on sale at $49.99.
> 
> SE version comes with a 'Movie-Cash' check for up to $10.50 off your ticket to see The Two Towers through 12/31. Not sure about collectors ed, but it does *not* have the same note about movie-cash on outside that SE does.
> ...


Collector's Box does have the Movie-Cash as well.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I've gotten through the first half (DVD 1)--this extra 1/2 hour makes the whole thing long enough to be two movies--and I've enjoyed it greatly. My wife even watched for a while and noticed some of the new scenes.

The SE is a mix of some altered scenes and some completely new scenes. And it's not just 'deleted' shots either, but some completely reworked material. The introduction to Hobbits, the Shire and Hobbiton was completely redone. Not that most of what was in the theatrical release isn't there, but it is, for the most part, changed, and it is wrapped in a larger, deeper introduction. It's very good.

Well, on to DVD 2 tonight!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

And here's a couple Easter Eggs in SE:

Extended Edition Easter Eggs

We reported this a couple weeks ago, but with the Extended Edition now in general release, it's worth reviewing the easter eggs that are floating around on your new DVD!

If having two discs filled with amazing special features wasn't enough, the four-disc Extended Edition of The Fellowship of the Ring features two very cool Easter Eggs that just add to the awesomeness of the set.

These first two eggs are found on discs one and two of the set, and each one is of a video that many LOTR fans would be quite happy to have on DVD.

The first one is actually the MTV Movie Awards spoof on the Council of Elrond scene that is pretty hilarious. I've wanted to see this again since it first aired (and was repeated a thousand times on MTV), and now it's on DVD.

To find this one, go into the Scene Selection menu on disc one, and head to the final page where you'll find the real Council of Elrond scene. High light that scene and press "down" to find an image of the Ring. Press enter to view the entire clip from MTV complete with an introduction from Peter Jackson.

The second egg can be found on disc two, and is the awesome four-minute "Fan Preview" of The Two Towers that was shown at the end of The Fellowship of the Ring this past March as it was on the way out of the theaters.

To watch this awesome trailer, go to the Scene Selection menu and navigate your way to the final page where you'll find the chapter with the Fan Club Credits. Move the cursor to the numbers on the far right of the screen, and when it's on "48" press down to make an image of the Two Towers appear. Press enter to view the trailer in full anamorphic widescreen and Dolby Digital 5.1 audio.

Thanks to Bernie and TORn staffer Scorpio for this information.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's a good site for DVD price shopping.

BTW, I got my LOTR: Extended Edition for FREE! Best Buy.com had a $25 digital coupon for preordering Band of Brothers so I used it for LOTR.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Plus your ticket to TTT, so that's like $35 in value all together! Not bad at all!


----------

